# Betcha didn't know I had a Maxima



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

...unless you read my last thread about the headlights.

I finally installed the headlights on the Max. They look damn fine. I decided on amber corners instead of the hyper whites. Got a nice wash b4 the pix.



















bit of a gap I need to fill in w/ something:









I like this angle:









some mo:

































































A happy nissan home:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

very nice. I love those headlights, but fix that damn gap!!!!!!
So what is your next move concerning the cars looks, performance, etc...?

BTW- That thing is a monster.................truck :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, jus incase I wanna go off roading


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> well, jus incase I wanna go off roading


justin for that gap go get some vaccuum line hose and split it in half and put around it.

btw.. give me the details on how to get my email system working again !


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks pretty nice
thought the max was yo mamas


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Those headlights look amazing on the Maxima Justin. You have one lucky momma, her son has good Nissan taste. I never noticed how bad that gap is on the 3rd gen!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice and subtle


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

irontom said:


> Those headlights look amazing on the Maxima Justin. You have one lucky momma, her son has good Nissan taste. I never noticed how bad that gap is on the 3rd gen!


hehe, it does look like a monster truck, but it rides so smoothly, I don't really care. I know she wouldn't like to be sitting on the ground feeling every bump like I do 

and BTW, it's a 4th Gen.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome to the club.

Seth


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice haeadlights :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

lookin hot, get some night pictures up


----------

